
Hackers Broke into Real News Sites to Plant Fake Stories - MindGods
https://www.wired.com/story/hackers-broke-into-real-news-sites-to-plant-fake-stories-anti-nato/
======
rmrfstar
I know people hate PGP, but why don't at least some reporters link signed
articles? Writing is such a low-volume activity that the inconvenience isn't a
meaningful gate, as it is for say email.

